# Xterra and 350z



## SXTC (Feb 12, 2006)

The Xterra is mine, the 350z is my boyfriends (I play around in his every chance I can get).

A few days after I bought it:









Me learning to drift an SUV...hehehe, so much fun.









The 350z:









And if you are saying to yourself, who the heck is this chick, stop being lazy and read my newbie post.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

What kind of hood is that on the Z?


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

both are really sw33t


----------



## dEVIL (Feb 5, 2005)

Now it's time to start fixing up the X.. i have a friend in Houston who dropped his, and put 18 on low-pros.. looks like hatch now.. With minor mods it's pretty kwik.. and handles way better than being in the air up there.. haha good luck and welcome, you & your partner.. -o


----------



## SXTC (Feb 12, 2006)

3-fity said:


> What kind of hood is that on the Z?


It's a carbon fiber one that he picked up in PA. Can't remember the exact name of it, but can find out from him once I get home from work if you really want. He thought about leaving it all carbon fiber, but I told him he wouldn't be getting any play from me if he left it looking that ricer. He eventually decided to get it all painted save for the vents. And thankfully within the next month or so they will actually be doing something (ie, we're installing a turbo once we get a few nice days of weather).

As for modding the X, I've been holding off. 1: I'm broke as heck right now, and 2: I'm planning to sell it right after winter to help pay for my own Z... I'm worried that doing anything to it that your average Joe SUV owner wouldn't do will make it harder for me to get rid of.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

I believe the hood is a Seibon. My friend was lookin at one for his Z.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

^^ Thats what I thought. I like the look of it with just the vents unpainted. I don't really like CF hoods on white cars.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

SXTC said:


> As for modding the X, I've been holding off. 1: I'm broke as heck right now, and 2: I'm planning to sell it right after winter to help pay for my own Z... I'm worried that doing anything to it that your average Joe SUV owner wouldn't do will make it harder for me to get rid of.


Nice looking 350, love the hood. Don't mod the X, sell it and get another 350. Chicks with Z's are HOT.


----------



## SXTC (Feb 12, 2006)

I double checked, and yes, it is the Seibon hood. It doesn't do very much for weight reduction (since the original hood is aluminum anyway), but he had to do some paint work to the hood and our motto is, "If you already have to spend money on it, might as well upgrade."

And I can't tell you the sheer number of stares I get whenever I drive it. You'd think I had an alien strapped to the roof or something.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

SXTC said:


> And I can't tell you the sheer number of stares I get whenever I drive it. You'd think I had an alien strapped to the roof or something.


yea, my car does the same, but its probably because the huge wing and the hood scope, but that is why i love my STI... very nice Z.. always a big fan of them.


----------



## metaP (Jun 8, 2004)

nice z, the hood looks beautious. I am also from Rochester NY :thumbup: Cant say I am a fan of drifting in SUV's tho .


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

LOL.. Drifting in the snow.. That's cheating ya know.


----------



## SXTC (Feb 12, 2006)

Sentrixx said:


> LOL.. Drifting in the snow.. That's cheating ya know.


Heck yeah it is, but considering this is my first winter ever where I had snow (I just moved here from California), I had to at least have some fun in it! Too bad I don't have pictures of the drift-fest we had here before snow set in...course, then I was in my friends neon, because I could beat the crap out of it and not feel bad, lol.


----------

